# Accruing vacation problem



## Softlines6 (Jan 4, 2022)

Anyone else just stop accruing vacation and personal holiday the last few pay periods? Happened to a few people at my store, and yes I’m going to call tomorrow about it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 4, 2022)

Softlines6 said:


> Anyone else just stop accruing vacation and personal holiday the last few pay periods? Happened to a few people at my store, and yes I’m going to call tomorrow about it.


Check your average hours. Under 18hours weekly, no vacation hours accrue


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 4, 2022)

After a glut of hours during Q4 & no time to take off, many of our full-timers have stopped accruing after maxing out.


----------



## Softlines6 (Jan 5, 2022)

It’s not that. I hope others are checking their payslips.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Jan 5, 2022)

Softlines6 said:


> Anyone else just stop accruing vacation and personal holiday the last few pay periods? Happened to a few people at my store, and yes I’m going to call tomorrow about it.


I would assume either you are maxed out or not at the required hours to earn. Please let us know what pay and benefits says when you call.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 5, 2022)

IhateOPmodel said:


> I would assume either you are maxed out or not at the required hours to earn. Please let us know what pay and benefits says when you call.


What does vacation accrual max out at?

I was talking to a fellow TM who was checking her accrued vacation.

She had over 120 Hours!

She is a good worker but has had a lot of medical problems so I don't understand why she doesn't take time off.

In some states if you quit or are fired the company may not pay out your vacation.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 5, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> What does vacation accrual max out at?



Vac acc maxes out at 1.5 of your annual accrual.
If you accrue 1 week a year, your max would be 1.5 weeks (60 hrs).
If you accrue 2 weeks a year, your max would be 3 weeks (120 hrs).
3 weeks would max out at 4.5 weeks (180 hrs) & so on.
PH works with a similar formula.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 6, 2022)

redeye58 said:


> Vac acc maxes out at 1.5 of your annual accrual.
> If you accrue 1 week a year, your max would be 1.5 weeks (60 hrs).
> If you accrue 2 weeks a year, your max would be 3 weeks (120 hrs).
> 3 weeks would max out at 4.5 weeks (180 hrs) & so on.
> PH works with a similar formula.


Person is a hourly TM and been there move than five years so I assume accrues much faster than most.

That being said a lot states you get nothing if you quit or fired.






						Final Pay: Getting Your Last Paycheck - Workplace Fairness
					

Final pay information, including state laws, what you can do to get your last paycheck, and how long an employer has to pay you.




					www.workplacefairness.org


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 6, 2022)

Prolly maxed out 🙄


----------



## Softlines6 (Jan 6, 2022)

So I called. Yes I maxed out. I don’t remember this happening before. I won’t accrue anymore vacation or personal holiday until freaking May. Well for me I hit 10 years in April so then.. but Tm 5-10 years you get 80 vac/24 personal holiday. 10-15 years 120/24. Guess I worked so much I hit it faster than ever 🙄


----------



## Yetive (Jan 6, 2022)

You will start accruing again when you use vacation and get under the 1.5x threshold.


----------



## Rastaman (Jan 6, 2022)

You can go back to previous pay periods and add vacation hours if you're below average hours for any of those pay periods.


----------



## Softlines6 (Jan 6, 2022)

I have been in OT since July so no where to add hours. Ironically am using vacation next week because Im going out of town but pissed at this 🙄 thanks y’all


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jan 6, 2022)

Softlines6 said:


> So I called. Yes I maxed out. I don’t remember this happening before. I won’t accrue anymore vacation or personal holiday until freaking May. Well for me I hit 10 years in April so then.. but Tm 5-10 years you get 80 vac/24 personal holiday. 10-15 years 120/24. Guess I worked so much I hit it faster than ever 🙄


Or as soon as you use some. Take some asap. Don’t wait til may.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 6, 2022)

Same here; I maxed out during Q4 but with the cut in hours I'll have a chance to use 'em up.

Like I tell my kids: Mama's vay-cay is during hour cuts.


----------



## lokinix (Jan 12, 2022)

How long until you start accruing vacation? 3 months? 6 months? I can't find the part that says as much.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Jan 12, 2022)

Softlines6 said:


> I have been in OT since July so no where to add hours. Ironically am using vacation next week because Im going out of town but pissed at this 🙄 thanks y’all


When you get back from vacation, plan another one and take more time off.  You want to avoid this happening again.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 12, 2022)

lokinix said:


> How long until you start accruing vacation? 3 months? 6 months? I can't find the part that says as much.


6 months & 1250 hours of worked.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 12, 2022)

It may be changing next year. 

One change will be the ability to use up to 40 hours of vacation in a week, rather than just up to average hours. Should help with leaving vacation time on the table.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 12, 2022)

Vacation well-being and personal holiday are also all being combined into just vacation I think


----------



## lokinix (Jan 12, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> 6 months & 1250 hours of worked.


Thanks. I don't see how you can do 1250 hours in six months, that's 48hr a week?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 13, 2022)

lokinix said:


> Thanks. I don't see how you can do 1250 hours in six months, that's 48hr a week?


Weekly average after you start at spot.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 13, 2022)

In my store they are denying vacations because they don't have people to cover.

However if they deny it too much TMs will just quit ESPECIALLY if they have no vacation hours accrued.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Jan 13, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> In my store they are denying vacations because they don't have people to cover.
> 
> However if they deny it too much TMs will just quit ESPECIALLY if they have no vacation hours accrued.


If this was happening at my store I'd ask my ETL to give them a good week to take time off and if they said I couldn't any time soon then I would probably call off or ask to talk to my district HR about my work life balance.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 13, 2022)

Is true if you a put a request for vacation too far in advance it will get "auto denied"

For example if tomorrow I put in a request for March 5 to 8 will get "auto-denied" if is sits in the system three or four weeks.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jan 13, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> Is true if you a put a request for vacation too far in advance it will get "auto denied"
> 
> For example if tomorrow I put in a request for March 5 to 8 will get "auto-denied" if is sits in the system three or four weeks.


It’s a case of ASANTS because, I always put in my vacation and time off requests super early and never get them auto denied. Sometimes 6 months in advance.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 13, 2022)

It all just depends on how fast they’re approved. I always print a paper copy and put it in my ETLs mailbox. Only once have I had an issue that they immediately fixed


----------

